# Oldest betta you've ever had? Poll



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm just curious how old everyone's bettas are on this forum. 

Public poll


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great idea Indigo Betta  I selected 2 years but Perseus is 2 years an 6 months old.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I chose 2 years, but I'm estimating Rakki's age since I didn't buy him from a store. He was a rescue who was left behind in a rental house when the renter moved out. I'm guessing he's somewhere between 2 and 2.5 years old.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not kept bettas long enough to choose an option from the poll yet, though Xerxes (bought may 1st this year) is probably closest to a year old, my delta boys are likely younger.

I'd be very surprised to find a betta that lived 9+ years, I don't think they're really built for such a lifespan.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

my first betta i got when i was 7 he died when i was 13 im 14 now and this was before i knewhow to take care of them he was in a halfgallon bowl with cold water and water changes once a month or 2 (dont blame me i was 6 and thats what the pet shop told me and my dad)


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

My avatar betta is at least 5 years old (and still doing quite well **knock on wood**) 
Can't remember when I actually got him, but I know I have definitely had him since at least the spring/summer of 2010.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Watermelon is aprox. 1 year & 7 months old


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lost my 6 year old crowntail, Merlin, to dropsy about 2 months ago


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

My oldest (and first) betta was a solid maroon VT male named Aggie, he lived around four years and was still going strong, until my little sister, who was a toddler at the time, dumped an entire container of fish food into his bowl when my parents and I weren't looking and he ate so much that all we could really do by the time we realized what had happened was try to make him comfortable. I stayed up with him most of that night, but he had passed on by morning. ;-;


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Mr.MakeItRain*

My betta, Rain, has lived for almost two years now and he is still going strong!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump!! Anyone else with elderly bettas? I'm always interested to hear about them


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closing 3-year-old thread. It would be better to start a new poll. 

Betta Fish Rule *#12. Do not resurrect or bump threads without reason.*
Please do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a long time that is not more appropriate in a new thread. Similarly, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

